# stoeger 9mm compact



## harries (Jan 29, 2013)

Greetings. new to the site.
i already have the full size stoeger 9mm. I just saw on their website a new 9mm compact with rails. 
Does anybody know when this model will be available to the public and has Academy Sports stopped selling them? thanks in advance.


----------



## hubris (Feb 14, 2013)

I purchased one about five weeks ago.Mag holds 13 instead of 15,I really like the grip,so far it has fired and flushed every round of the various 115gr FMJ I've tried.Finally found an extra box of Speer 124gr GDJHP and ran them through this a.m.
Very pleased so far.If you saw a picture 2 weeks or so ago,be advised there are accessory rails now.Bought mine from Sportsman's Warehouse.This morning my Academy had only the 8040.


----------

